# Letrozole - sex drive and 'performance'!



## marco123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

I know that letrozole is supposed to really suppress your sex drive, but does it actually affect your ability to 'get it up' and keep it up?? Has anyone had erectile problems whilst on a course of 2.5mg ED for 4-5weeks to reverse gyno?


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Sorry mate, but i was on some and it did really really bad headaches i realised, was it just me ?


----------



## marco123 (Jun 9, 2008)

U had erectile problems? How bad was it, and how long did it last mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hell yah I got ED issues even on a testosterone cycle.

I also got terribly stiff joints.

It can crush your libido, but if estrogen is too high or too low it will effect sex drive in a negative way.

I personally dont think it is a good idea post cycle IMO.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Once you get it up youll be okay. Your erection might not be the hardest but it will stay up. The kicker is, you wont be bothered about it, no matter whos pulling/chomping/trying to bounce on it.

I found that I was simply not in the mood no matter what. Psychologically I wasn't either but its coming back now.

/glares at wife.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

i use it sometimes and it does have a negative effect on libido. nothing a bit of viagra cant solve. this also helps(a tiny bit) with increased blood pressure from aas.


----------



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

I recently did nine weeks on letro been off three and half weeks and sex drive is still zero! Apparently letro can take up to six weeks to get steady blood plasma levels and be fully effective in your system, so i am presuming it will be a similar time to get out of your system.

I have got some proviron have been on one week with no diff as yet, I am wondering if this is a good idea or should i just come off everything and let my body sort its self out??

tbh wish id never bothered taking it as it didnt do much for me, but others have had success so up to you.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

tony montana said:


> I have got some proviron have been on one week with no diff as yet, I am wondering if this is a good idea or should i just come off everything and let my body sort its self out??


I'd give the prov a little longer mate, it takes a while to kick in.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

This thread should be renamed to :

Letrozole - sex drive and 'performance'! = *NO PERFORMANCE *


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I know a few guys that had to use letro for gyno and it totally killed the sex drive.


----------



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

ok cheers mars any idea how long it takes to kick in??

how are you getting on pariah how long you been off it now?? you using any meds proviron etc??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tony, how much are you taking?

I am taking 50 mg ED and I notice that I rather enjoy that dose.

You may need more than that and you may need up to 150mg ED or more.

What got me is some guys with super low testosterone levels hammering proviron they still have sex drive when their T levels are that of a girl.


----------



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Tony, how much are you taking?
> 
> I am taking 50 mg ED and I notice that I rather enjoy that dose.
> 
> ...


Ye same here 50mg ed. I was thinking that my estrogen levels may still be low from the letro but had bit of tingly nip from rebound coming off i am also on nolva 20mg ed for the rebound. so estro must be up poss a lot higher than the test:confused1: I am not sure whats going on?? I am hoping the proviron kicks in soon though could up the dose till it does?? I have been waiting on sex drive to return to normal then get on tbol could it help starting the tbol now??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bro, estrogen rebounding is no joke.

I would taper the nolva and continue on with the proviron.


----------



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Bro, estrogen rebounding is no joke.
> 
> I would taper the nolva and continue on with the proviron.


Ye i know its no joke bud nips still tingling so i dont wanna drop the nolva just yet. i was on 40mg nolva first five days dropped to 20mg started getting tingly nips after second week like the rebound kicked in wondering weather to bump it back up to 40mg?? i have put half stone on since ive come off prob water.

How long is the rebound likely to last??


----------

